# Como transmitir audio por una red TCP/IP?



## onetoleo (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola! queria un poco de asesoramiento por parte de uds. Estoy en un proyecto para la facultad para recibir el titulo de Analista. Estamos trabajando sobre un soft para hacer el monitoreo de una guarderia de mascotas mediante camaras IP. Las camaras IP que pensamos usar tienen conectividad directa a Internet y tambien tienen un microfono para grabar audio, ademas de video. Todas estas camaras estarian conectadas a un router, y este a su vez a un modem para poder salir a Internet. La idea es crear un soft para celulares de forma tal que una persona que tenga un equipo con conectividad 3G, pueda ver la guarderia desde su celular a traves de las camaras, pero como ademas estas tienen microfonos, tambien pueden escuchar la guarderia. El problema es que queremos tambien poder transmitir audio desde el celular hasta un parlante situado cerca de cada camara. O sea,  de esta foma tendriamos una comunicacion bidireccional. Porque la persona que acceda a la guarderia puede ver y escuchar lo que pasa en la misma, y a su vez hablar con su mascota. Si si! suena ridiculo!   pero ya existen actualmente guarderias de este estilo, aunque no en Latinoamerica. Cual es el problema? todo esto lo podriamos hacer si instalamos una pc por c/camara. Como la pc tiene una placa de audio, la comunicacion que se establece por Internet se puede reproducir por algun dispositivo parlante. Pero eso conlleva un costo mas alto, porque implica tener una pc por cada maquina. Pero lo peor es que seria el unico uso util que tendria la pc, ya que las camaras que queremos usar tienen audio y video y ademas, son accesibles directamente por Internet, solamente usando el Explorer http://www.visionxip.com/productos/9852.html. Entonces, la pregunta final era: ¿Se les ocurre que dispositivo puede utilizar para transmitir sonido, puede ser por radio o mediante una red TCP/IP, para que la comunicacion que entra desde el celular puede ser direccionada a un dispositivo parlante? Es algo complicado de explicar, pero si alguien esta interesado en ayudarme, escucho todas las preguntas que quieran hacerme. Desde ya muchas gracias por su atensión! Saludos!


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

sabes lo que es el protocolo POE?

Power over Ethernet...

Hazlo similar a ese protocolo.


----------

